# 3 Weeks in, with my hedgie Prickely Pete



## MenosDaBear (Aug 29, 2011)

So about 3 weeks ago, I made the desperate decision to purchase a hedgie from a pet store. Mind you, it is by far the best run and most responsible pet store i've ever seen. I did tons of research and knew that its not the best idea to purchase from a store, but Breeders were very far from me and charged an arm and a leg and required many visits before purchase. Now I realize that is a good practice, but I just couldn't swing it. So after visiting the pet store for weekly/biweekly for about a year, I finally walked in one day and found a hedgehog.

I've had Prickely Pete now for about 3 weeks, and I'm trying to do everything right and give him the best life. It is definitely starting to pay off. The last couple days, I've been able to pick pete right up from out of his cage, instead of having to scoop him with a shirt While hes in full defense mode, like I had previously. 

The thing that made me want to post something today. Is the fact that I gave Petey his first bath today. I had given him foot baths to clean his feet, but this was the first, soak and soap adventure. To my surprise, he absolutely loved it! He sat looking back at me as I cleaned his quills with a toothbrush and some unscented aveeno. On a separate note, fragrance free aveeno is ridiculously hard to find around me for some reason, or I would have bathed him earlier. 

I am so excited how personable my little hedgehog is becoming. Especially after taking the chance buying from a pet store, and other stories I had read about some hedgies just never becoming comfortable enough to play around. 

I ignorantly bought pretty pets hedgehog food when I first brought him home. It took me until last week to get him a quality meal. I found a store only 5-10 min from my apartment that sells chicken soup for the cat lovers soul, which from what I have read, is a very good food. He also seems like he has more energy and is a lot more happy now that he has decent food.

There was no real question or concern with this post, I just wanted to share the happiness that my hedgehog is starting to like me.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

It is so nice when they give you nuggets of joy after being so patient for so long! Great job with your little Pete! So happy for you!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's wonderful!! It's always good to hear when things are going well. It sounds like you guys are bonding & getting more comfortable.

The next step is...pictures!! :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

PJM said:


> That's wonderful!! It's always good to hear when things are going well. It sounds like you guys are bonding & getting more comfortable.
> 
> The next step is...pictures!! :lol:


I'm sorry, I would like to appologize for PJ. She's usually on top of things, though I think she might have slipped a bit here. :roll:

The FIRST step is.....pictures!! :lol:


----------



## MenosDaBear (Aug 29, 2011)

Heres a picture of his cage, which I would like to add another level to. And a picture of him munchin on some food. 

I havent woken him up yet today, although I do plan on it in a little bit, and will be sure to take tons of pictures and get some more up.

I bought a 4" wide 2.5 ft long bendy tube for him to run around in today. I think he'll love it.
I have noticed that his quills are definitely getting darker. He's looking cooler by the day. 

Now It's time to prepare to wake up a sleepy hedgehog.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

MenosDaBear said:


> Heres a picture of his cage, which I would like to add another level to. And a picture of him munchin on some food.
> 
> I havent woken him up yet today, although I do plan on it in a little bit, and will be sure to take tons of pictures and get some more up.
> 
> ...


He's adorable!

You'll want to tape up those balls if you google hedgie cat ball wounds its gruesome they get their mouths and feet stuck in them

The silent spinner has a few concerns for hedgehogs such as the bolt coming lose and the wheel falling apart, the wheel falling onto a hedgehog, and a hedgehog ripping a nail on the crease in the middle.

You can use tape on the crease and weigh down the wheel and better seal the bolt I believe, but a DIY cake or bucket wheel is a good idea down the road


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

congrats on how well bonding is going and such an adorable hedgehog with his long little nose lol. i might just mention that the silent spinner wheel isn't very good for hedgies so you might consider getting/making a bucket wheel. silent spinners are put together in two pieces which allows for hedgies toes to get stuck in between the two pieces. they also have little spaces cut out to allow for urine to drain, but once again hedgies toes can easily get stuck and ripped off. finally it has grooves on the wheel that are very hard on hedgie feet. larry sells great bucket wheels, check out the carolina storm wheel it's reasonably priced and larry is awesome at getting them mailed out right away so you get them quick (he has been busted living at the post office in order to do so :lol: jk, but really he's great).


----------



## MenosDaBear (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, yea I had just recently read about the dangers of the wheel. I will be changing it out for sure. He loved the tube i got him tonight. Heres a decent set of pictures for ya.


----------



## MenosDaBear (Aug 29, 2011)

Some more pics


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Squeel!!* Adorable!!! What a little cutie you have there!
And Rainy is right (what was I thinking!) - pictures are always a priority! Thanks for playing along!


----------

